# ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص



## مارينا مسعود (29 يناير 2008)

ترنيمة زى العصفور 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8- زى العصفور :

زى العصفور ما وجد بيته زى اليمامة الفرحانة
بيتك يا رب انا حبيته بيتك حبيته بأمانه

** بيتك صلاة وتهلليل و شموع بيتك محبة و نور و سلام
زى ما حبيت بيتك يايسوع حبيتك انت مدى الايام

** بيتك مليان من البركات امنته على كل الشياطين
يوماتى فيه القداسات تتقام علشان القديسين

** بيتك بنقرأفيه أناجيل و نحفظ فيه اجمل الحان
و نسمع فيه اقدس تراتيل و نسبحك طول الازمان

** طوباهم اللى فى ديارك اللى بلا عيب فيه سالكين
ثبتنى فى طريق انوارك إلى انقضاء الدهر آمين 
                                                                                                      مارينا مسعود


----------



## ميناالساحر (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

المسيح يباركك


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## basSsem (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

shokreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

من فضلكم اين الرابط وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مارينا مسعود (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

لا هى كلام مكتوب بس مفيش رابط اعذرونى


----------



## سميرفكرى (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## moro2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ayman_r (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

شكرا علي كلامات الترنيمه

وربنا يباركك


----------



## سميرفكرى (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

شكرا على كلمات الترنيمه الجميله


----------



## michaelbasha (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سميرفكرى (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

الرب معاكم


----------



## fady_fodfod (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

ميرسي اااااااااااااااااااااوى


----------



## سميرفكرى (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## سميرفكرى (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## سميرفكرى (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

مررررررسى  اوى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة زى العصفور جميلة خلص*

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## JEKO (30 يناير 2009)

دي الكلمات طب الترنيمه نفسها فين؟ شكرا ليكي


----------



## الانبا ابرام (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## JEKO (4 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتو انا عايز الترنيمه نفسها وربنا يبارك جميعكم
جورج
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## مارينا مسعود (31 مايو 2009)

انا اللى حاطة الموضوع مش هو لو سمحت


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على الترنيمه
الرب يبارك تعبك 
​*


----------



## carlosjohn (9 يوليو 2009)

thanks


----------



## ميدوو2005 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الترنيمة


----------



## ayman adwar (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

